# Does any one have any idea what Freddie Highmore's MBTI type might be? :)



## jsm2911 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have been very curious for a while as to what Freddie Higmore's MBTI Type is..If you are not familiar with him he has made movies such as Finding Neverland, Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, Bates Motel, and he starred with Emma Roberts in The Art of Getting By. Personally I lean towards him been an INFP, INFJ, or ISFP...Maybe INTP 
Does anyone have any idea what type Freddie might be? 
Ive gone through a lot of his interviews on youtube and so forth but its quite difficult for me to get a clear idea... 
Thanks for your input! it is much appreciated.


----------



## violetr (Oct 25, 2015)

I really want to say Fi dom my best guess INFP


----------

